# tire size



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

im planning on getting some 15 inch rotas for the ol 200....was wondering what size tires you peeps with 15's are running..im thinking either 205/50 or 215/50... thanks


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

I have 205's at the moment and I'd be surprised if you could get 215's on the stock rims, it's probably possible but 205's hang off the sides a good bit as it is. Personally I think I'm going to go back to the stock 195's when I get new tires.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

205's are perfect for 15's


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

99.se.ltd said:


> *205's are perfect for 15's *


:thumbup:


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

205 is fine on a 15" , but, you probably wouldn't notice the difference from a 195.


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

well i have stock 175/65/R14's how big can i get on my 99 Sentra GXE LE


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

im not gonna use stock rims..im gonna get a set of rota sub zero's possibly...i wanna go with the 205 50's...probably some falken azenis


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

hey,
On factory B14 you can't go bigger than 195/60.

Seth


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *hey,
> On factory B14 you can't go bigger than 195/60.
> 
> Seth *


I assume you are referring to a non se-r model.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Right,
I have NX2000 SE rims which are 14x6 (or is it 14x5.5) and I think 200 is the widest that I can go. Since the stock steelies and the other GXE rime are the same size they are all 14x5 (or 14x5.5)

Seth


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Tire sizes*

I have 205 50 15 falken azenis on my 15 x 6.5 Rota Sub Zero's 

I also have 205 55 14 Kumho Victoracer's on my OEM NX2000 wheels. 

No issues with either setup!


----------



## AKB14 (Nov 12, 2002)

buck up and get some biggins, 17, 18, 19.....24s that would be tight


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

215/35/18 

p.s
AKB14, 17's not big... get you some ADULT rims...


----------



## AKB14 (Nov 12, 2002)

Id say that 17s are adult compared to my stock 13s


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I just got some 205/50's and their fine on my se-r wheels. Hell of a lot more cushion, too, compared to my 16's(205/40's)


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*We've been here before.*

Let's not start this whole small wheel VS. big wheels thread again.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

im not im not....
Infact, im trying to sell my rims


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Why?*

Going to get some 15's  SOrry man, couldn't resist.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

NO, BACK TO MY STOCKERS!!!!
HAHAHA.... I BET YOU LOVE HEARING THAT! 
its winter, and time for me to snowboard...
i just want to get like $650 for the rims+ tires and take away some of the debt im in due to my board


----------



## AKB14 (Nov 12, 2002)

you got to love throwing back on the stock wheels for winter, but the thing that pisses me off, I live in Alaska and it hasnt even snowed yet.

this weather is wack!!


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

Ok so im getting from this thead that i can take my stock GXE LE rims, 175/65/R14 tires and replace them with 195/65/R14s. can i go any wider or what. and is there a such thing as 195/65's i dont want to loose cushion i want better traction.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

SilverSentra99 said:


> *Ok so im getting from this thead that i can take my stock GXE LE rims, 175/65/R14 tires and replace them with 195/65/R14s. can i go any wider or what. and is there a such thing as 195/65's i dont want to loose cushion i want better traction. *


Not really. If you go with 195/65's it'll throw your speedometer off. Check out the link below. It'll show you the difference between the sizes and speeds on your car.

http://www.nissan-200sx.org/tirecalc.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

On my stock 15" I am using 215/50/15 Pirelli's. So 215's will work. I only had a slight rub before I got my camber plates.





Voodoo


----------

